

Does anyone have a great idea for what to name a new datastore? - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2010-10-22-naming-a-datastore.html

======
geophile
_Why am I writing a data store? Because my online backup service needs to
store 200,000 key-value pairs for every $/month of revenue, and existing data
stores aren't optimized very well for very large numbers of very small
records._

Really? Every one of the dozens of open-source key/value stores is so far off
from your requirements that they just don't work for you?

~~~
cperciva
Yes. The most common problem is being designed for large values. My situation
of having a large number of very small values is unusual, so it's not
surprising that existing code isn't optimized for this case.

------
ErrantX
I wrote a KV store for work (nothing special, not planning to release it) and
call it Koko.

It's the Finnish word for "size" or "bulk" and does not have many Google hits
(always an advantage).

Feel free to use it :)

------
petervandijck
Perhaps something related to it's design goals, like "grains", url
getgrains.com (ie. lots of tiny grains of sand on the beach)?

~~~
mpobrien
silo?

~~~
yummyfajitas
Win.

------
RickHull
> _Naming after a random household object: FridgeDB?_

Actually, I am pretty sure the name CouchDB was inspired by REST :)

~~~
cperciva
Aha! I had no idea, but that makes perfect sense.

------
gizmo
Five minute brainstorm: (so most are awful)

The datatorium

Ferret (no reason, it just sounds right)

Niblets (because it stores small chunks)

Petadata / petapairs (because it works with many k/v pairs)

Basology ((data)base + ology)

Keyology (the -ology of keys)

Tupology (because a k/v pair is a tuple)

------
bayareaguy
If it is not too much to ask, what are your real constraints and requirements
and what existing systems did you investigate?

Based on the tidbits you've supplied I would guess what you're really doing
writing is a file system capable of handling small files well (i.e. something
along the lines of ReiserFS).

~~~
cperciva
Tarsnap data is stored in S3; my problem is handling the metadata which allows
the Tarsnap service to find user data on request. The two large tables have
(key, value) lengths respectively of (41, 12) and (8, 16).

I need immediate durability; fast restart; high throughput bulk writes;
reasonable throughput random reads; range requests; and (for financial
reasons) I'd like to have a high disk:RAM ratio.

------
shadowmatter
How about Newd? For "New Datastore," of course. And all your clients can say
"I'm going newd" when they adopt it.

~~~
cperciva
I have to admit, this one made me laugh. But it doesn't feel quite appropriate
as a name for a highly stable and durable data store.

------
chrismealy
Small chunks? Call it "WeeDB"

------
kunley
+1 for the already mentioned in the article:

Sauron

Kobold

------
zizou
"Shunya" - sanskrit word for zero/null/nothingness it also signifies
existence(infinity/everything) is contained in nothingness. should work as a
gud koan too :P

------
gbhn
How about calling it a "transaction-value-logging-data-store" and naming it
TRVLDS? That ought to be good for something. :-)

------
RickHull

        Kevlar (KV)
        Rithm  (Log)
        OhBaby (TarSnap ;)
        Cubby  (Hole)
        Pigeon (Hole)

------
swombat
SandStorm

SandCastle

SandStore

Sandy

SnipStore

TinyOcean

YAYSP (Yet Another Yak Shaving Project)

------
babeKnuth
burnaby cabinet

sounds better than "vancouver cabinet" and is technically more accurate

smallKeys

even tho you're referring to small values, "smallKeys" sounds better than
"smallValues" (tho misleading)

------
cromulent
No. But here's some mediocre ones:

Gidget

Kahuna

Hailstorm

Ark

------
novas
Web Scale

~~~
cperciva
I considered calling it "devnul", but I can't do sharding (I need range
requests) so the joke wouldn't have worked anyway.

------
T_S_
Attic

Iron Molehill

------
kreek
Shelf

------
revorad
Mandelbrot

------
jaspero
Hooks (like key hooks)

------
shotgun
Tar Pit

~~~
shotgun
"The highly stable and durable data store."

And a cluster of Tar Pits = La Brea (which is actually a cluster of tar pits)

------
jaspero
KeyMate

------
leif
DonKey

------
StavrosK
YADS.

